# Cape San Blas fishing



## huntnfish247 (Mar 6, 2009)

Going to be in Cape San Blas for a week in early July.  We will be near the lighthouse when you first come onto the cape.  Looking for some fishing advice for the area.  I do not have a boat, so it looks like fishing will be from the beach.  I was told there was a small Jetty in the area.  Does anyone know where it is located?  Should fishing be better there?


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Mar 6, 2009)

i was down there a couple years ago and stayed in the state park.  its a pretty place and a wade fishers dream on the bay id imagine.  i watched several people out wading at the boat ramp in the state park catch trout after trout and even a small cobia that was probably barely legal.  there were also people scalloping right out in there as well.  the biggest thing i found was bring all your gonna need with ya before you get to the cape.  its a pretty good drive back to port st joe for fresh baits or anything else you may need


----------



## taylornelms (Mar 6, 2009)

i just about wrote a book for a guy on here last year that was going down ther, if you look up my profile you might be able to find it.  It was pretty much everything ive learned there in the last 6-9 years of fishing there, good luck.  Im a little jealous.


----------



## T_Fish (Mar 7, 2009)

i been going there all my life fishing can be awsome, in july be sure to fish at daylight and just before dark,, take a cast net, you can catch all the bait fish you want chum them with pieces of hot dogs,, i wade out far as i can then cast, use plenty of weight, and about 3 ft of leader or the crabs will kill your bait fish,, and dont be suprised if you hook up on some big sharks, i have caught plenty from the beach


----------



## MudDucker (Mar 7, 2009)

Just past the lighthouse is an area where they put rocks on the gulfside to protect the road.  This area is known as the stumphole.  This is the area with the best fishing from the shore.  Go past the stumphole to the BP station on the right.  They have a bait and tackle shop and usually are pretty helpful with hints and such.


----------



## T_Fish (Mar 7, 2009)

last time i was there i watched a gator swim out of the gulf , walk across the beach,,slither across the rocks . cross the road and go into the marsh,,, , needless to say it had quite a crowd before it got to the swamp


----------



## bany (Mar 7, 2009)

in july you should do well on either side of the cape. try a pompano rig with shrimp on the hooks,HOLD ON!


----------



## GONoob (Mar 7, 2009)

I hear insects are a big problem


----------



## JWARE (Mar 8, 2009)

Directly across from the rocks is a kayak launch I've had good luck wading out from there. A deep cut runs out from there and at times alot of fish will be stacked in it. (the red in my avatar came from that area) Also, the bp(scallop cove bait and tckle) rents kayaks if you don't have one@$35 and that will help too. The first time I tried scalloping I got my 2 gallon limit in @2hrs and the other poster is right @ the guys at scallop cove bait shop when they say they'll help you...some of them are very knowledgeable and very generous w/ info.


----------



## huntnfish247 (Mar 9, 2009)

*Cape San Blas*

Thanks for all the advice.  I can't wait to go there.  Looks like I will bring bug spray.


----------



## fishdog (Mar 10, 2009)

I am going to plan a trip as well. How will a 16' Carolina Skiff do in the bay? Is this going to be enough boat for the area? Is the bay a flats area with the normal flats fish?


----------



## spotsndots (Mar 10, 2009)

16' skiff is plenty of boat unless a good thunderhead rolls in.  Then a 25' boat is not enough. It's normal flat's type fishing with good grass flats and spotty bottom.  I haven't found any rocks or obstructions that were'nt on a chart.  The flats at the north end are relatively narrow.  In other words, it gets deep pretty close to the shore.  The south end of the bay, is typical to most other bays in this area of the Gulf. 

 If your in port st. joe, stop at BlueWater Outfitters (next to Hogly Wogly) or continue west on 98 and Half Hitch is on your right before the bridge.  They will offer up plenty of local knowledge as well.  The only place to launch on the Cape is the state park. $8.00 launch and park entrance fee, I believe.  The ramp is quality and they have a nice dock, also.  There is a city/county park in Port St. Joe that is free.  It is an excellent ramp with nice docks.  Fishing in the dead of summer (which is when we are always there) can be tough.  My best luck  has been early and late.  There is usually plenty of live bait if you want to chum and net.  On the Gulf side, a standard fish finder rig with shrimp, cut bait, live bait or sand fleas works well.  As mentioned in another post, the area out in front of the rocks is productive.  On the beach, look for the run-outs between the sand bars and fish them.  

Good luck!  It's a beautiful place.  Make sure to take the family around the tip of the cape and anchor up just off the beach.  Your footprints will likely be the only one's in that area.  Great shelling for the wife and kids as well.


----------

